# zoloft side effect



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

hello, I am using zoloft and I have only one side effect: diarrhea or loose stools. I am following a customized version of fodmap and I am aware that some members using sertraline to overcome ibs-d, but I am using it as an AD and it has this bad side effect that I had somehow stabilized with my fodmap, before start zoloft.

So the question is, as I have tried proper foods, calcium etc, is there an otc medication (apart from imodium) that counteracts diarrhea from sertraline and SSRIs in general? Do you have similar experience?


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I am on Zoloft and it actually had the opposite effect for me, it has stabilized my digestion even more than it already was. I do take Imodium, but I took Imodium even before starting Zoloft, and my digestion has never gotten worse from it. What dosage are you on? You may want to talk to your doctor and have the dosage adjusted, or else switch to another SSRI. Some SSRIs cause diarrhea with certain people. I know of other people that have taken Celexa and it gave them bad diarrhea. Everyone is different though and SSRIs affect different people different ways. If I may ask, why are you opposed to using Imodium? I take Imodium daily and it has always helped with my IBS, along with the other things I do such as having a modified diet, taking digestive enzymes, calcium carbonate, etc.


----------



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

I am on 100mg but I won't switch to another ssri as I have been on lexapro in the past and gained weight as additional side effect to the loose stools, at least zoloft is not making me fat. I have never been on imodium daily though, I use 3-4 per week.

I am also gluten free, watch for fodmaps, but eat meat or chicken daily as there are not many things left to eat.


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I would say try taking Imodium daily and see how you do with that. If you get constipated, stop taking it until you go. You can also try taking a low dose of it daily, or break up the doses. Some people take it before meals.


----------



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

I am now daily on imodium. Some days it works some others it won't work. I have past experience as well, too bad its the only solution, as I cannot find a reliable dose, it depends on the day.


----------



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally have to take a lot of Imodium for it to work, but I have been taking it daily now for quite awhile. I normally do 6 per day, and 7 or 8 on bad days. Of course, the dosage will be different for everyone. I can do 6 every single day and still go fine the next day. I have heard other people say that more than one tablet is enough to constipate them pretty badly.


----------



## condition (Sep 25, 2012)

I see...thanks for the info. I guess insurance covers it because I thought they are expensive in U.S.


----------

